# Long Horn



## Donde (Mar 27, 2022)

Long Horned Wood Boring Beetle


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 27, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 27, 2022)

Very detailed creepy-crawly.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice shot. It's got quite the set of feelers, if that's what they are coming out to the sides.


----------

